# Ελληνογερμανική μετάφραση (Οικονομική - Νομική)



## nickel (Jun 16, 2008)

Καλή πελάτισσα ζητάει:

*Μετάφραση από τα Ελληνικά στα Γερμανικά, κάπου 1.100 λέξεις, νομικού και οικονομικού περιεχομένου, επειγόντως μέχρι αύριο.*

Απαντήστε μου ιδιωτικά, να σας φέρω σε επαφή. Η πληρωμή θα είναι ικανοποιητική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Ξέχασα να πω ότι αυτό τακτοποιήθηκε. Ευχαριστώ!


----------

